
Hire People Without Posting a Job - asimpro
Hire people Without Posting a Job. Goto https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cvpaper.com&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
Looking at the monthly post "Who wants to be hired?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22749306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22749306)
perhaps you should add "Location", "Remote" and "Willing to relocate".

Edit: What is "Image Science College"?

~~~
asimpro
Thanks, @gus_massa for your suggestions. I will consider these features.

------
asimpro
If you want to hire someone then don't waste your time just search and send
job invitation instantly.

